# Canon please show APS-C's some LOVE!!!



## belias1989 (Aug 1, 2013)

http://www.canonrumors.com/tag/ef-s-17-55-f2-8-is/


----------



## insanitybeard (Aug 1, 2013)

I for one would certainly like to see an updated EF-S ultrawide zoom, the 10-22 is a good lens but used on a pixel dense crop sensor it does suffer with regards corner performance. I'd quite like to see a decent EF-S wideangle prime in the region of a 24mm full frame equivalent, and maybe a standard prime as well.


----------



## bseitz234 (Aug 1, 2013)

well, the first couple quarters of 2013 have come and gone, so that rumor is already at least partly wrong. Personally, I wouldn't hold my breath for anything- they announced all their new APS-C bodies for the year, without any of these new lenses. I'd have thought any new EF-S lenses would have gone nicely with the 70D announcement...


----------



## preppyak (Aug 1, 2013)

Or you could just do what everyone else is doing and buy from third party vendors that provide better quality lenses. Tokina offers the best wide angle with their new 11-16, and its still cheaper than Canons. Tamron and Sigma now offer better quality APS-C lenses (including an 18-35 f/1.8 ), and both have significantly longer warranties (Sigma 4 years, Tamron 6 years). Moreover, Tamron's service is a guaranteed 3-day turnaround.

So, I guess the real question is, why bother waiting for Canon to release something that already exists? Sigma is being wildly inventive and offering up a lot of great lenses, Samyang/Rokinon has both a 14mm f/2.8 and 16mm f/2 lens that would be great as an APS-C prime in the 24mm range.

An update to the 17-55 only makes it more expensive, and its already the priciest APS-C lens. Likewise for the 10-22 (would you pay $800+ for one when you can get the Tokina for $550?). I was hoping Canon would release some EF-S primes, since other companies have, but its not looking likely


----------



## belias1989 (Aug 1, 2013)

how about if canon announces a EF-S 15-90 f2.8 IS together with the 7D Mark II, just how the current 17-55 was announced with a crop body; correct me if im wrong (30D)


----------



## dstppy (Aug 1, 2013)

belias1989 said:


> how about if canon announces a EF-S 15-90 f2.8 IS together with the 7D Mark II, just how the current 17-55 was announced with a crop body; correct me if im wrong (30D)



People whined, cried, moaned and complained at the price of the 15-85mm. For THAT lens, I'd say a constant f/4.0 would be an acceptable upgrade, if the MSRP was the same

I sorta feel trapped by my EF-S lenses at this point . . . even on crop, I like EF lenses because you lose the edges.


----------



## benlanghorne (Aug 4, 2013)

preppyak said:


> Or you could just do what everyone else is doing and buy from third party vendors that provide better quality lenses. Tokina offers the best wide angle with their new 11-16, and its still cheaper than Canons. Tamron and Sigma now offer better quality APS-C lenses (including an 18-35 f/1.8 ), and both have significantly longer warranties (Sigma 4 years, Tamron 6 years). Moreover, Tamron's service is a guaranteed 3-day turnaround.



Totally agree here! On an APS-C sensor, the Sigma 18-35 f/1.4 seems to be fantastic! So don't wait for Canon, go have a look at what third parties are offering now.


----------

